# Anyone want to shoot this week end?



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone want to get together this week end? I'm thinking of maybe shooting at two rivers if I can find someone to shoot with. Jen has to work so I'll be lonely lol.

Or if there is another shoot with in a reasonable drive I can scrap the two rivers idea, and meet up elsewhere. I won't be able to leave my house until about 9am though so no early birds.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

If roanoake aint to far im a member at Sherwood no shoot but a great range to fling arrows at... Sat would be the preferd day for me though


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> If roanoake aint to far im a member at Sherwood no shoot but a great range to fling arrows at... Sat would be the preferd day for me though


Roanoke is over 4 hours or I would. Heck if I didn't have to be home by 6 I just might do it anyway, but unfortunately I have to be back here no later than 6:30 that evening.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think there is a 3D scheduled at Sherwood on Saturday anyway.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Anyone want to get together this week end? I'm thinking of maybe shooting at two rivers if I can find someone to shoot with. Jen has to work so I'll be lonely lol.
> 
> Or if there is another shoot with in a reasonable drive I can scrap the two rivers idea, and meet up elsewhere. I won't be able to leave my house until about 9am though so no early birds.




```

```
i'm already depressed... three days without a field shoot !! i just might have to take another road trip... you hearing me Fl lefty !! >?? bowgod needs soemone to shoot with this weekend !!!!


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i'm already depressed... three days without a field shoot !! i just might have to take another road trip... you hearing me Fl lefty !! >?? bowgod needs soemone to shoot with this weekend !!!!


I'm game but we need Chopper Steve to pick us up or we won't have any time to shoot :teeth:

Bowgod is always welcome in Fl but I'm afraid he won't find it as interesting as DCWC


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Fla_lefty said:


> I'm game but we need Chopper Steve to pick us up or we won't have any time to shoot :teeth:
> 
> Bowgod is always welcome in Fl but I'm afraid he won't find it as interesting as DCWC


Florida is a long ass ride lol. Maybe I might make the trip next spring when the cabin fever is eating away at me. You guys should get a club down there to hold something the the hillbilly, or jarlickers shoot. schedule it for like early april. 
I know spoon, and I were talking about trying to put together a regional tour sort of like ASA pro ams, but instead of 3-d it would be more like a hillbilly or DCWC format. I'd travel to Florida in late march or early april to get in an early field round.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

anyone want to shoot.....well of course we do


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i'm already depressed... three days without a field shoot !! i just might have to take another road trip... you hearing me Fl lefty !! >?? bowgod needs soemone to shoot with this weekend !!!!





Fla_lefty said:


> I'm game but we need Chopper Steve to pick us up or we won't have any time to shoot :teeth:
> 
> Bowgod is always welcome in Fl but I'm afraid he won't find it as interesting as DCWC


Split the difference and come shoot the Moo-Tel. Nothing like steak-on-the-hoof for a backstop.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> anyone want to shoot.....well of course we do



Well then where we shooting????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Well then where we shooting????


LOL....dude I haven't even shot my bow but once since NAA states and that was right after LAS 

Only been outside twice all year  I did run some marks though :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*whooopsssss..i'll take a "miss".. heheheheee*



SCarson said:


> Split the difference and come shoot the Moo-Tel. Nothing like steak-on-the-hoof for a backstop.




```

```
mmmmmmmm..
BB-Q !

:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL....dude I haven't even shot my bow but once since NAA states and that was right after LAS
> 
> Only been outside twice all year  I did run some marks though :wink:



I haven't shot much either. DCWC was the first time I shot since April 5 at MAC. 

But you know what a good cure for not shooting is?

it's called get your butt to a shoot lol. Grab Vince, and we can meet up at 3 rivers Sunday. If Vince can't go I will pick you up if you can meet me somewhere off a major highway, I'm not driving into the city.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I haven't shot much either. DCWC was the first time I shot since April 5 at MAC.
> 
> But you know what a good cure for not shooting is?
> 
> it's called get your butt to a shoot lol. Grab Vince, and we can meet up at 3 rivers Sunday. If Vince can't go I will pick you up if you can meet me somewhere off a major highway, I'm not driving into the city.


LOL....you scared of a little traffic


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL....you scared of a little traffic



yep, and I ain't skeered to admit it either. I get in those big cities I get all anxious even if I'm in the passenger seat.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: Nino said his boys from WV are the same way when they come down here.....:doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Nino said his boys from WV are the same way when they come down here.....:doh:



There's a reason we live back in the sticks.lol.

I just never delt well with heavy traffic. too many maniacs in the city.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> There's a reason we live back in the sticks.lol.
> 
> I just never delt well with heavy traffic. too many maniacs in the city.


Maniacs....most of them around here are from the sticks some place else.....

you just have to think of the traffic as a way to get your NASCAR on


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Maniacs....most of them around here are from the sticks some place else.....
> 
> you just have to think of the traffic as a way to get your NASCAR on



I'm way to deffensive of a driver to get my nascar on. Although I actually did just get a speeding ticket over in Montgomery county. They got a pic of me doing 45 in a 30. Probably the first time I broke the speed limit in 10 years, and my dumb arse got caught:sad:

Enough with the driving what exit, and what time am I picking you up at????:chicken01:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm way to deffensive of a driver to get my nascar on. Although I actually did just get a speeding ticket over in Montgomery county. They got a pic of me doing 45 in a 30. Probably the first time I broke the speed limit in 10 years, and my dumb arse got caught:sad:
> 
> Enough with the driving what exit, and what time am I picking you up at????:chicken01:


Bowgod you have to watch out for those speed cameras in Montgomery Co, they have one on every corner just about. If you get over to 2Rivers and need somone to shoot with ask for Rob he will get you set up. I usually shoot with him but I will not be able to be there this weekend but I will be at Massanutten on the 17th for sure.
Terry


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Bowgod you have to watch out for those speed cameras in Montgomery Co, they have one on every corner just about. If you get over to 2Rivers and need somone to shoot with ask for Rob he will get you set up. I usually shoot with him but I will not be able to be there this weekend but I will be at Massanutten on the 17th for sure.
> Terry


How bout pm'ing me with directions to 2rivers. I haven't shot there yet.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

so whats the word BG... who got picked up _and_ beat down...????

:set1_thinking::set1_thinking:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD - Mayberry Archers is having their spring Fling May 16-17

I have a previous commitment that Sunday, but I will be there shooting on Saturday. 

I'd love to be able to shoot both days.:sad:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Bow God,what about the WVa State Open next Sunday? I'm looking for someone to go with me, I live in Keyser. Send mw a PM if interested.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Not sure what I'm doing this week end. Mayberry might be an option for Saturday, then Sunday I could get in a round somewhere else. I'd have to look into the wv open to see how far it is. I think MAC is having a round on Sunday as well. I'll post up when I figure out what my plan is.


----------

